# Islander Bahama 24



## Music_man (Dec 27, 2011)

Just purchased an Islander Bahama 24. Anybody out there have any knowledge or experience with this sailboat? My wife and I were looking at a lot of sailboats under 25 and pulled the trigger on this one. 

We just liked how she had one foot in the wooden boat tradition and the other in the fiberglass one. Very dry cabin, hull in decent shape although the gelcoat is very oxidized. Still, built like a tank. Main is serviceable but a little on the small side. Older mylar 150 genoa with roller furling. 100 jib, storm jib also in decent shape. 

I took her out and found her to be very stable in 15 knot winds. The genoa seems heavy. Coming about was a sluggish, which I am willing to attribute to my unfamiliarity with her. I upgraded the 4 hp kicker that came with her with a 6 hp, which seems to be a better match. She's slow, but that's not a surprise. We have no plans to race. 

I have been reading Don Casey's This Old Boat and am already starting to dive in. However, there is a nagging question that keeps popping up. I am absolutely crazy to take this on? There is a small part of me that's wondering if my time and money would be better spent on a more modern sloop. If so, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to SN dude.


----------



## gillwing (Oct 25, 2012)

just got one myself, was given to us but needs a lot of work which we have been doing for the last month

had the first sail this past weekend, all fine but sailing in the pacific we found water slushing into the outboard well and filling up the compartment back there

have you experienced this and do you have any advice?


----------



## Bonafide263 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello Music_man and gillwing: 
I realize this is an older post but it is new and relevant to me as I just bought a 1967 IB 24 myself. I have her moored in the Hood Canal at present, where I bought her, and will soon, within a month or so, be moving her down to Tacoma to haul out an clean the bottom. If either of you are still around on this forum I would be very pleased to pick your noggin's for more info.


----------

